# [A] Heiler sucht nette Gilde für Wiedereinstieg



## Meriana (20. September 2013)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer netten familiären Gilde. Eine Gilde wo man Wert auf ein gutes Miteinander legt, wo man was zusammen macht und vorallem wo man Spass hat. RL soll natürlich im Vordergrund stehen da ich mit meinen 29 Jahren auch noch anderes ausser WoW zocken kenne.  Wichtig ist mir halt das die Gilde keine Zweckgilde ist sondern eine Gemeinschaft wo man gemeinsam Spass hat. Ich würde gern gelegentlich auch wieder Raiden gehen, dabei ist es mir wichtig das man mit dem nötigen Ernst bei der Sache ist. 

WoW spiele ich mit kleineren und grösseren Pausen schon seit der Beta. Zu Classic zeiten habe ich viel geraidet und auch später war ich nicht mehr so verbissen doch immer mit viel Spas in fast allen Raids unterwegs. Zuerst als DD und nun schon seit Cata mit grossem Spass als Heiler. 

So genug Text.  

Über mich:
- 29 Jahre alt
- Supporter/ angehender Wirtschaftsinformatiker
- WoW Erfahrung seid Classic
- Raiderfahrung seit MC
- TS3 und Mikro vorhanden
- Freundlich, Hilfsbereit, umgänglich und manchmal etwas schräg
- Wipe resistent und meistens gut gelaunt

Ich suche:

- Eine nette familiäre Gilde wo man sich kennt
- eine Gemeinschaft und keine Zweck-Gilde
- freundlicher und gelassener Umgang miteinander
- mit Raid wo für mein Heal gelegentlich ein Plätzchen frei wäre. 

So das wärs, für näheres Whirlwind#1716 oder hier im Thread natürlich.

Bis bald


----------



## sharthakan (20. September 2013)

Hallo Meriana

Wir, die Angels of Thunder, auf Dun Morogh auf Allianzseite zuhause, sind ein recht lustiger Haufen, querbeet durchmischt mit Jung und Junggebliebenen 

Gemeinschaft steht bei uns an oberster Stelle, wird doch versucht soviel wie möglich Gildenintern zu machen.
Wir besuchen aktuelle sowie alte Raids, um den einen oder anderen Erfolg zu meistern.
Ebenfalls motiviert sich die Gilde an Style-Runs, um einige sehenswerte Gegenstände einzuheimsen, um ein wenig schnieker in Azeroth zu sein 

Sollten wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, kannst du dich gerne mal bei uns (Gildenleiter Jowanja oder ich) melden 
Keine Angst, wir beissen (noch) nicht, auch wenn wir ganz laut bellen 

Gruss
Sharthakan
Sharti#2736


----------



## PsychoBaer - Bernulf (21. September 2013)

Sei gegrüßt!

Wir sind eine hilfsbereite und gemeinschaftliche Gilde! Wir unternehmen viel zusammen (wie gestern ICC 25hc (wegen Schattengramerfolg für die Gilde), PDK 25 für Erfolge, Schwarzer Tempel (für den Glevenerfolg) und Ulduar für Erfolge. Ansonsten finden sich öfter Gruppen für HC Szenarien, Ruffarmen, Erfolge farmen, ... zusammen. Im Mai hatten wir unser 1. RL-Gildentreffen und planen gerade das 2. für nächstes Jahr. Auch interne Gildentreffen kommen nicht zu kurz. Das nächste steht morgen an, bei welchem auch unser nächstes internes Event "Alle Rassen, Alle Klassen" für das 8. Gildenbankfach ansteht.
Kontakt pflegen wir zusätzlich viel über TS, unser Forum und in der Fratzenbuchgruppe.
Eine Raidgruppe ist auch vorhanden, bei welcher ein guter Heiler gern gesehen ist.

Für weitere Infos schau doch einfach mal hier vorbei: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/204197-a-du-suchst-eine-gilde-tirions-waechter-mitglieder/

Falls wir nun dein Interesse geweckt haben, würden wir uns sehr über eine PN oder im Spiel an z.B. an Bernulf#2315

Würden uns sehr freuen.

Gruß :-)

Dennis / Bernulf


----------



## Ginahh (26. September 2013)

Hallo,

schau doch mal bei uns vorbei : www.meinegil.de

Oder für weitere Infos: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/194421-arexxar-la-vita-e-bella-sucht-dich/


Würden uns freuen Dich kennenzulernen


LG Nellas


----------



## Dotnettfix (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen,


schau doch mal bei uns vorbei! :-)


http://phoenix-hort.de/joomla/


Wir bestehen seid 2007! Sind eine nette Erwachsenen/Causualgilde. Decken so gut wie alle Bereiche des Spiels (Questen, Inis, Raids, bischen PVP, ...) ab. Wir gehen die Sachen entspannt und stressfrei an. Bei und gibt es keine Zänge und Druck und das RL geht immer vor.

Ach ja wir haben natürlich TS3, Forum, sind auf LVL 25, ... und das Alles nicht erst seid gestern! ;-)


Wir würden uns über Deine Bewerbung freuen!


Alles Gute dabei!

Dotti


----------

